# Optimus Pad L-06c V10q to V10r update



## casterboink (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry don't have a g-slate but I have a Docomo L-06c.

Need help, I am rooted but I can't update. It keeps on failing.

For the devs, I uploaded the update on my dropbox.

It might help those other Optimus pad users with just the 3G not 4G slates.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13004822/7fdbce95109f.l06c_120104_v10q_to_v10r_signed_ota_update_incremental.zip


----------



## Darnell (Mar 15, 2012)

Updates usually fail automatically on rooted devices.


----------



## casterboink (Mar 30, 2012)

Finally got it to work. I just restored my nandroid, seems to me that it is checking the build.prop. since mine is modified, the update failed. Now its working fine, rooting is easy, just flash the root.zip


----------

